# Decent Barsha Gym Needed



## GC1979 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi there - I was wondering if anyone knew of a decent gym in or around Barsha?? I just want heavy weights, resistance machines and maybe a half working treadmill i.e. nothing flash at all really. The other option is joining Fitness First and I think I would rather poke out my eyes with pins.

Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## metalron (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey have you manage to find anything?
I have actually heard of one around the Holiday Inn hotel, will check it out within this week hopefully. My building gym is a** but then again its free 
p.s I'm with you with the eye poking haha




GC1979 said:


> Hi there - I was wondering if anyone knew of a decent gym in or around Barsha?? I just want heavy weights, resistance machines and maybe a half working treadmill i.e. nothing flash at all really. The other option is joining Fitness First and I think I would rather poke out my eyes with pins.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## burnt berry (Mar 17, 2009)

metalron said:


> Hey have you manage to find anything?
> I have actually heard of one around the Holiday Inn hotel, will check it out within this week hopefully. My building gym is a** but then again its free
> p.s I'm with you with the eye poking haha




Interested in the Barsha gym search......pls keep us posted.
tnx


----------



## metalron (Dec 28, 2009)

*found..... TWO!*

Ok, there is this one in the Coral Al Khoory apartment building, the one with Kabab rolls at the bottom.

Gym & Tonic
They charge a very surprising 1149 per year bring it down to 95 dhs a month, this includes towels, shower, gym, sauna and swimming pool. Surprisingly its not a typical hotel gym, they have got leg press machines and a lot of machines that are typically for bulking up. Way way better than a hotel gym and almost close to what fitness first has got, just not as big. Plus couples get a better price. They got monthly (250 dhs), quarterly, half yearly and yearly pricing, very peaceful, seems like a private gym since they are not really crowded or anything. 04-3237777


Flex Gym
And then there is this other place for some hardcore building, I chose this one simply because some of the weights at Gym & Tonic were just not enough for me, although I would be able to make up with other machines its just not the same and would require too much of loading and unloading of barbells and would be limited to few workout styles. Anyways this ones right next to Golden Tulip the one that faces Ibis, not the other Tulip. The building is called Abdullah building I think.. Dont have a number for this place but they seem to have all the machines and its a hardcore building gym, not ideal for the ladies since its pretty much an all male gym. Price 2200 per year they have other pricing as well. I think its 250 a month and dont know about the others


----------



## metalron (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok new updates

Keep Fit, is a decent gym over at the Golden Tulip hotel in Barsha +971 4 341 7750 - no idea on pricing but similar to the other 2200 approx p.a

Oasis gym (A more over profession gym, with heavy weights and full blown equipments) - approx 2000 per year i think plus have monthy rates and etc)
They have a ladies gym as well right next to the mix one.
043990280 - Mix
043951512 - Ladies


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all,

I haven't been to it yet, but the Holiday Inn Al Barsha is offering a limited number of memberships for their gym (they delivered a flyer to my building), at 222 aed per month which also includes access to the pool and sauna. Since is a hotel gym I'm thinking it must be quite basic but may be a good option for someone who only needs a couple of treadmills and basic weights and access to the pool.


----------

